# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le magazine >  Le 210 : j'ai ri.Olé

## kilfou

*Tests*
Metro 2033
Toki Tori
Arsenal of Democracy
Flotilla
Dragon Age Origins : Awakening
Star Wolves 3
Shatter
Necrovision : Lost Company
I'm not alone
Anno 1404 : Venise
Scene it : Twilight

Casual Gaming par Maria Kalash

*A venir*
Starcraft 2
Ruse
Lead and Gold
Lost Planet 2
*
Jeu Online*
Might & Magic Heroes Kingdoms
Garry's Mod 10 : Dark RP
Pirates Vikings & Knights 2

Dossier sur les Alternative Reality Games

*OYJE*
ENB Series
Titan Quest

Hardware : GeForce GTX 480

Et une page Canard Culture exceptionnelle.  ::lol::

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

The canard is a lie.




> Scene it : Twilight


J'ai hâte.  ::O:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Et une page Canard Culture exceptionnelle.


En gros tu pompes la news et tu fais croire à tout le monde que tu as déjà le mag ?  :tired:

----------


## PurpleSkunk

> Scene it : Twilight


 ::O: 

Froyok, sors de ce mag.

----------


## Kamasa

"OYJE : ENB Series & Titan Quest"
…
Sieur Zoulou n'avait-il pas dit qu'il consacrait les pages de cette rubrique à Mafia premier du nom ?
C'est dommage, je l'attendais avec une certaine impatience, vu que le 2 à l'air bien et que j'ai jamais touché au premier…

----------


## Froyok

> The canard is a lie.
> 
> 
> J'ai hâte.





> Froyok, sors de ce mag.


De ce que j'ai pu en lire, c'est une grosse bouse ce jeu. J'attends donc le cpc. Autant lire les livres.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Autant s'arracher les yeux et cautériser à l'acide.


Ahh, enfin un peu de lucidité.

----------


## Kass Kroute

> Metro 2033(...)le FPS couloir(...)


Ça s'annonce mal  ::O:

----------


## Froyok

> Ahh, enfin un peu de lucidité.


 :tired: 
C'est un gros "fixed" que voilà...
Mes yeux vont bien.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> "OYJE : ENB Series & Titan Quest"
> …
> Sieur Zoulou n'avait-il pas dit qu'il consacrait les pages de cette rubrique à Mafia premier du nom ?
> C'est dommage, je l'attendais avec une certaine impatience, vu que le 2 à l'air bien et que j'ai jamais touché au premier…


Mr sebum m'a devancé, et comme deux OYJE dans le même numéro n'étaient pas du gout de Boulon, on a préféré différer.

----------


## Lt Anderson

Page 27... "Maria Kalash"... En bas de page : 1er avril.

On avait dit : pas de blagues.


 ::ninja:: 








Sinon, coucou à la nouvelle.

Edit : sinon pour Metro 2033, y'a plus qu'à espérer que ce soit une démo technique pour le prochain STALKER.

----------


## O.Boulon

Hé les puceaux sexistes par défaut... C'est pas une blague.
Alors maintenant vous arrêtez parce que ça commence à me saoûler.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Hé les puceaux sexistes par défaut... C'est pas une blague.
> Alors maintenant vous arrêtez parce que ça commence à me saoûler.


Wouai mais faut tout lire aussi.

Edit :
Donc un grand "WELCOME!" à la nouvelle rédactrice.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

"Kalash" c'est trop violent comme nom.
Si un lecteur de CPC organise un school shooting, vous finissez au tribunal !

----------


## Akodo

> Hé les puceaux sexistes par défaut... C'est pas une blague.
> Alors maintenant vous arrêtez parce que ça commence à me saoûler.


Oui c'est marqué sur la couv' :
"Garanti sans poisson d'avril."

----------


## Froyok

> Oui c'est marqué sur la couv' :
> "Garanti sans poisson d'avril."


Mais si c'était ça le poisson d'avril !  ::o: 

 ::wacko::

----------


## Anonyme871

> Hé les puceaux sexistes par défaut... C'est pas une blague.
> Alors maintenant vous arrêtez parce que ça commence à me saoûler.


 :^_^:  Une femme qui teste des casual gaming, cette fois c'est sûr le mouvement d'émancipation est en marche.

----------


## Carpette@LLN

Tiens, y'a beaucoup de pages sur la bêta de Starcraft 2 ?

Est-ce que ça va m'aider à être moins mauvais ?

Et à avoir une clé ?

----------


## perverpepere

> Hé les puceaux sexistes par défaut... C'est pas une blague.
> Alors maintenant vous arrêtez parce que ça commence à me saoûler.


Mode Relou [on]
Pourtant c'est tous bon pour vous.
Je m'explique, les pervers comme moi qui baveront sur leurs Cpc à cause de l'article écrit par la dame, courrons chez le marchand de journal pour en acheter un autre  :^_^: 
Mode Gros Relou [on]
En plus tu peus pas etre saouler pisque : http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...6&postcount=36

----------


## Gwargl

Reste plus qu'à le recevoir avant le weekend pour pouvoir juger sur pièce l'article. Si c'est du niveau des 2 nouveaux ça devrait être pas mal.

Concernant la couverture tout va bien jusqu'aux sous-titres en vertical. J'ai failli me faire un torticolis.

----------


## punishthecat

Protip : tu peut tourner le mag.

----------


## Hellminster

Si vraiment c'est une femme, et pas Marc Levy sous un pseudo, alors j'espère qu'elle à le cœur bien accroché. En tout cas ça fait plaisir de voir une fille arriver votre équipe. Pourvu qu'elle tienne le choc. 




Sinon physiquement elle est comment ?  :^_^:

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> En tout cas ça fait plaisir de voir une fille arriver votre équipe. Pourvu qu'elle tienne le choc.


Et Sonia ? :tired:

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Et Sonia ?


Wouai c'est vrai elle est où?
Et Tink?
 ::sad:: 
:concerned:

----------


## Gwargl

> Protip : tu peut tourner le mag.


Protip : Je suis abonné.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Protip : Je suis abonné.


Demandes donc au facteur qu'il le mette dans ta boîte en format "paysage".

----------


## Nelfe

> Wouai c'est vrai elle est où?
> Et Tink?
> 
> :concerned:


Faut bien nourrir les dobermans qui gardent l'entrée de la rédaction.

----------


## olivarius

> Demandes donc au facteur qu'il le mette dans ta boîte en format "paysage".


Je ne savais pas qu'on pouvait faire ça  ::O:

----------


## Nono

C'est marrant, depuis que je suis abonné, j'ai toujours super hâte de le recevoir, alors qu'avant j'allais l'acheter parfois 14 jours après sa sortie !

----------


## LaVaBo

Mais y'a vraiment une rubrique sur le casual gaming ? Au-delà de la difficulté à le définir, je trouve pas ça tellement dans l'esprit CPC, ça vous met pas un peu le cul entre deux chaises ?
Parce que des casual gamers auront du mal à s'intéresser à des jeux ASCII, comme des joueurs plus expérimentés auront du mal à s'intéresser aux sims sur téléphone portable. J'exagère un peu, mais l'esprit est là.

Ca fait un peu trop idée marketing foireuse d'un gros éditeur de jv quoi. Aujourd'hui coco, c'est le casual qui fait vendre, tu veux vendre, faut faire du casual.

J'espère toujours le poisson d'avril, mais j'y croyais aussi pour la rédactrice, et l'edito semble confirmer que je me plante (je n'ai lu que les news et l'edito pour l'instant).

----------


## Athmos

bin écoute moi je suis fana de Dwarf Fortress, ça m'empêche pas de chercher un ou deux jeux à la con sous android, pour tirer au flanc enfermé dans les chiottes du boulot, ou passer le temps dans les transports en commun quand j'ai oublié de prendre un bouquin.

Un truc comme Audiogalaxy par exemple, ou des conneries de jeux flash, ça pourrait très bien rentrer dans la catégorie causal sans pour autant être forcement mauvais non ?

Enfin je sais pas ce que CPC compte fourrer dans la catégorie Casual, mais je vois pas _a priori_ pourquoi ce serait nécessairement inintéressant.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> l'esprit CPC


Tiens, y avait longtemps.  :ouaiouai:

----------


## O.Boulon

> Mais y'a vraiment une rubrique sur le casual gaming ? Au-delà de la difficulté à le définir, je trouve pas ça tellement dans l'esprit CPC, ça vous met pas un peu le cul entre deux chaises ?
> Parce que des casual gamers auront du mal à s'intéresser à des jeux ASCII, comme des joueurs plus expérimentés auront du mal à s'intéresser aux sims sur téléphone portable. J'exagère un peu, mais l'esprit est là.
> 
> Ca fait un peu trop idée marketing foireuse d'un gros éditeur de jv quoi. Aujourd'hui coco, c'est le casual qui fait vendre, tu veux vendre, faut faire du casual.
> 
> J'espère toujours le poisson d'avril, mais j'y croyais aussi pour la rédactrice, et l'edito semble confirmer que je me plante (je n'ai lu que les news et l'edito pour l'instant).


L'esprit CPC, c'est nous pas toi.
Alors laisse nous le saboter et ferme la.
Va lire le magazine et puis vient présenter tes excuses à Kalash.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Tiens, y avait longtemps.


Bah y'a eu un certain nombre de news/articles/etc pour vanner sur nintendo, EA ou activision et leurs amis qui décidaient de miser sur le marché casual.

----------


## xheyther

Des jeux auxquels nos copines (quoiqu'en pense l'aigri Boulon je suis sûr que certains en ont et pas des imaginaires ni à 5 doigts), des jeux donc auxquels nos copines/femmes/maîtresses voudront aussi jouer ?  ::love:: 

Et si c'est sélectionné consciencieusement ça peut être vraiment sympa.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Des jeux auxquels nos copines (quoiqu'en pense l'aigri Boulon je suis sûr que certains en ont et pas des imaginaires ni à 5 doigts), des jeux donc auxquels nos copines/femmes/maîtresses voudront aussi jouer ? 
> 
> Et si c'est sélectionné consciencieusement ça peut être vraiment sympa.


 :tired: 
C'est évident qu'ils n'y a que les femmes qui jouent à ce genre de jeux. Non ?

----------


## kaldanm

Le meilleur moyen pour appréhender l'esprit CPC, c'est de le mélanger avec d'autres esprits proches, comme Fluide Glacial, quelques manga City Hunter, le Télé 7 jours avec le Johnny en 3D "j'ai souvent été en 1ère page, mais jamais comme ça" et autres BDs type Pascal Brutal et Rubriques à Brac.

Tout ça, dans un porte revue dans la salle de méditation, a coté du dérouleur de PQ.

A ce moment, l'esprit CPC fusionne avec les autres, et tu finis par bannir le riz et réorganiser progressivement ton alimentation, vers le muesli, par exemple, afin de multiplier les occasions de lecture.

----------


## O.Boulon

Et alors, j'ai mis 9/10 à Plant VS Zombie, on a perdu un an à jouer à Zookeeper, tout le monde à un Carpel Tunnel à cause du Bowling de la Wii ?

Rien à branler que ça soit Casual... Si c'est du bon casual, comme de la bonne console, du bon ascii et du bon FPS... Bah on aime en parler.

Un jour faudra vraiment apprendre que l'intransigeance et l'intelligence, c'est pas la même chose... Même si ça sonne vaguement pareil.

----------


## Graouu

En tout cas jolie maquette pour la couv je trouve. Le starcraft en titre placé en hauteur fait qu'il dépasse bien des autres magazines plus bas des étagères du relay, et on le voit très bien, ce qui attirera les fan boys. Pas mal du tout.

----------


## xheyther

> Et alors, j'ai mis 9/10 à Plant VS Zombie, on a perdu un an à jouer à Zookeeper, tout le monde à un Carpel Tunnel à cause du Bowling de la Wii ?
> 
> Rien à branler que ça soit Casual... Si c'est du bon casual, comme de la bonne console, du bon ascii et du bon FPS... Bah on aime en parler.
> 
> Un jour faudra vraiment apprendre que l'intransigeance et l'intelligence, c'est pas la même chose... Même si ça sonne vaguement pareil.


Dans ce cas, ou alors le bon casual est (trop) rare, ou alors ça passait (trop) souvent après les (soit disant) vrais jeux.

----------


## O.Boulon

Bah ouais, c'est rare.
Et en plus, on ne s'est jamais penché dessus. Ceci expliquant cela.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Protip : Je suis abonné.


Tourne ton écran.

----------


## Akodo

> l'esprit CPC


Tout le monde sait pourtant que les fantômes n'existent pas.
(Sinon World of Goo c'est du casual aussi, mais bon voilà quoi).

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> (Sinon World of Goo c'est du casual aussi, mais bon voilà quoi).


Très bon exemple _World of Goo_.

_Toki Tori_, que je teste dans ce numéro, c'est aussi du casual.

Et, pourtant, c'est un excellent jeu.

Et, pourtant, je ne suis pas une femme.

----------


## O.Boulon

On a trouvé ton sosie féminin par contre.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> On a trouvé ton sosie féminin par contre.


N'imp', Biactol c'est invariant.

----------


## Jerom

Ca y est j'ai trouvé le poisson d'avril de ce numéro ...

J'achète tranquillement ma version numérique comme toutes les semaines : http://www.madeinpresse.fr/canard-pc-n210-453432.html
Je feuillette le magazine, cool, j'arrive à la fin, oups mais il est où ce dossier "à venir sur Starcraft2" que j'attendais tant... Je re-feuillette, toujours pas... Je vérifie le sommaire...

Et là, ô Scandale : la version numérique passe de la page 16 "Arsenal of Democracy" à la page 49 directement !!!....  ::w00t:: 
32 pages (17 à 48) qui se sont envolées avec les cloches pour Pâques!!!!  ::o: 
(C'est encore un coup de Boulon chuis sûr : il a collé les pages exprès sur la version qui allait être scannée pour avoir ce résultat! Pfff...  :<_<: )

Si vous pouvez gueuler aussi un coup (la rédac'/autres lecteurs!) auprès des NMPP/PressTallis.
(Histoire qu'ils nous prennent pas pour des pigeons et que je puisse lire mon Canard d'Avril en entier au plus tôt! Pffff...)
PAS RI.OLé et PAS DROLE!!!  ::cry:: 

PS: l'adresse c'est supportclients at madeinpresse .point. fr

----------


## Akodo

Tiens je savais pas qu'il était dispo en numérique CPC ?!

----------


## Nono

> (Sinon World of Goo c'est du casual aussi, mais bon voilà quoi).


Bon exemple. Malgré tout il n'aura pas fait craqué ma femme. Elle m'énerve à ne pas aimer du tout les jeux videos. Enfin si, je suis injuste, elle a fini Mario Bros DS et Professeur Layton.

----------


## Jerom

Allez hop j'ai poussé ma gueulante...



> Bonjour,
> 
> fidèle lecteur de MadeInPresse depuis la création, je vous fait part de ma plus grande surprise :
> 
> Le numéro de Canard PC 210 : http://www.madeinpresse.fr/canard-pc-n210-453432.html est INCOMPLET.
> 
> La version numérique passe de la page 16 à la page 49 directement !!!....
> 32 pages (17 à 48) qui se sont envolées avec les cloches pour Pâques!!!!  (Mauvais Poisson d'Avril)
> 
> ...


Fallait que ça arrive vous me direz : depuis 500 ans qu'on imprime des livres sans trop de défauts, le passage au numérique/ouèbe2.0 ne pouvait se faire que dans la douleur!?...
C'est un peu des amateurs quand même, Google arrive à scanner des millions de pages des Bibliothèques américaines (et + si affinité) et PressTalis se plante à leur 10e numéro de CPC, soit un millier de pages à tout casser...  Pfff.

Bon ben j'ai plus qu'à lire ma moitié de magazine (32 pages sur 64) en attendant le reste?!...  ::|:

----------


## ERISS

> Mr sebum m'a devancé, et comme deux OYJE dans le même numéro n'étaient pas du gout de Boulon, on a préféré différer.


Vous auriez pû différer un peu plus, le temps de parfaire le oyje sur TQ:
- La version-Gold-incluant-IT est à 10€ (et non 20) depuis 2 ans (plus de 10 c'est l'arnaque commerciale, même si 20 ça les vaut).
- TQVault, non mentionné, est le must-have 'mod' en second (après le fan-patch). TQ+IT+fanpatch+Vault, c'est la base.
Sinon c'est sympa de rappeler que ce super jeu existe.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> C'est pas une blague.


Purée j'ai cru que c'était encore un anagramme à la con de Khan...

----------


## Jeckhyl

En plus y'a pas plus gros consommateur de jeu Casual que le PGM de service. Si t'as 5 minutes de libres devant toi et pas une de plus, tu lances pas une partie de X3 mais un petit jeu à la con. Même un petit jeu microsoft  ::ninja:: .

Merde je me suis trahi.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Sinon c'est sympa de rappeler que ce super jeu existe.


Je te rejoins sur ce point. J'aurais pu écrire une page entière à la gloire de ce jeu et en particulier de son concept d' "arbres de compétences combinables" révolutionnaire. Tellement révolutionnaire, en fait, que je suis atterré de voir que certains hack'n'slash très attendus (hum, hum, suivez mon regard) continuent à s'enfermer dans un système de classes à mon humble avis totalement obsolète depuis TQ.

Mais justement, c'est la place qui manque, on ne peut pas parler de tout dans un OYJE...




> TQVault, non mentionné, est le must-have 'mod' en second (après le fan-patch). TQ+IT+fanpatch+Vault, c'est la base.


...et TQVault, malgré ses indéniables qualités n'est QU'UN gestionnaire d'inventaire, certes très bien foutu mais pas si nécessaire dans un jeu qui permet déjà le transfert d'objets d'un PJ à l'autre.

S'il ne faut en citer qu'un (et là c'était le cas, faute de place), je le maintiens, _TQDefiler_ lui grille la priorité. Non seulement il donne accès à toutes les fonctions d'édition de perso de base (dont se contenteront 90% des utilisateurs) mais il permet bien d'autres choses, comme le tweaking de dizaines de variables de gameplay...

De plus, _TQDefiler_ et _TQVault_ ont été créés par la même personne et il est possible de télécharger _Vault_ depuis l'interface de _Defiler_ (_Defiler_ le considère alors comme un "plug-in" pour l'édition d'inventaire). L'inverse n'est pas vrai. Donc le combo de base, pour moi, c'est : TQ+IT+fanpatch+Defiler.

Voilà, c'était la séquence _"je défends mon point de vue avec les dents"_.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> En plus y'a pas plus gros consommateur de jeu Casual que le PGM de service. Si t'as 5 minutes de libres devant toi et pas une de plus, tu lances pas une partie de X3 mais un petit jeu à la con. Même un petit jeu microsoft .
> 
> Merde je me suis trahi.


Perso, ça doit faire pas loin d'une dizaine d'années que y'a toujours quelques jeux PopCap ou autre sur mon dur. Un Zuma ou un Astropop, entre deux sessions de Supreme Commander ou de L4D2, ça change agréablement.

----------


## O.Boulon

Ah ah ah !
Ils sont casuals comme des filles...

----------


## Narm

:WTF: 
Je ne comprend pas pourquoi le causal et la présence d'une femme au sein de la rédaction puisse choquer ?
Il y a dix ans de ça, dans _joystick_ officiaient Kika et Wanda et je n'avais pas l'impression que ça choquait plus que ça ?
Et puis cracher sur les jeux casual  ::O:  Tant que c'est fun à jouer et que ça répond à la définition de "jeux vidéo" où est le problème ?  :tired:

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Ils sont casuals comme des filles...


Remarque macho. 6 points.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Remarque macho. 6 points.


T'osera pas espèce de gonzesse.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Remarque macho. 6 points.


Laisse tomber, c'est le mec qui s'achète un truc de gonzesse pour se réduire les poches sous les yeux qui dit ça.

Nous, on est des vrais, des coupeurs de bois à chemises à carreaux. Toi virtuellement, moi, du bois de chauffage, mais ça vaut toujours mieux que ces métrosexuels amoureux du béton brossé.

----------


## ERISS

> TQVault est très bien foutu mais pas si nécessaire dans un jeu qui permet déjà le transfert d'objets d'un PJ à l'autre.


Oui, mais même si le coffre est plus grand que celui de D2, il est rapidement trop petit. De plus le coffre officiel est percé, on peut perdre des objets.
Je considérai le Vault comme de la triche, mais je m'y suis finalement mis.




> Non seulement _Defiler_ donne accès à toutes les fonctions d'édition de perso de base (dont se contenteront 90% des utilisateurs) mais il permet bien d'autres choses, comme le tweaking de dizaines de variables de gameplay...


Je n'ai jamais utilisé Defiler...




> S'il ne faut en citer qu'un, _TQDefiler_ lui grille la priorité. 
>   il est possible de télécharger _Vault_ depuis l'interface de _Defiler_  comme un "plug-in" pour l'édition d'inventaire. L'inverse n'est pas  vrai. Donc le combo de base, pour moi, c'est : TQ+IT+fanpatch+Defiler.
> Voilà, c'était la séquence _"je défends mon point de vue avec les  dents"_.


Ok pour cette défense!, mais il fallait néanmoins mentionner le Vault.

Pour les 20 euros c'est pas grave non plus, comme le jeu complet (TQ+IT) le vaut bien.
EDIT: http://www.mindscape.com/Products/Pr...2&tm=&mid=1174

T'es excusé, mais c'est pas la classe non plus  ::happy2:: : Ok, 7/10 pour ton article (t'as gagné 1 point) (je suis difficile concernant TQ).

J'avais notamment mal réagi au tout début de l'article quand tu semblais dire que le jeu n'étais pas buggé (alors que l'extension avait rajouté pleins de bugs!, ce qui m'avait autant fait râler que pour DoW:SS), mais ensuite tu expliques que le fanpatch corrige.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> T'osera pas espèce de gonzesse.


Ce n'est même pas une question d'oser ou de ne pas oser.

Un intelligent dispositif visant à éviter l'auto-destruction de la rédaction dans une tempête de bans, de tripes et de sang empêche les "super-modérateurs" de se coller des points entre eux.

----------


## Froyok

> Ce n'est même pas une question d'oser ou de ne pas oser.
> 
> Un intelligent dispositif visant à éviter l'auto-destruction de la rédaction dans une tempête de bans, de tripes et de sang empêche les "super-modérateurs" de se coller des points entre eux.


Vous êtes intouchables quoi...  :tired: 
Ça sent la monarchie absolue tiens... avec boulon qui a les droits divins.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> J'avais notamment mal réagi au tout début de l'article quand tu *semblais*  dire que le jeu n'étais pas buggé (alors que l'extension avait rajouté  pleins de bugs!), mais ensuite tu expliques que le fanpatch  corrige.


_"Semblais"_, c'est le mot. J'ai bien écrit _"tous les gros problèmes ont été corrigés"_ mais je précise plus bas que c'est grâce au fan-patch.




> T'es excusé, mais c'est pas la classe non plus.


Alors que j'ai défendu ce OYJE en conférence de rédaction et que je suis aussi amoureux de ce jeu que toi ?

Ben putain, ça vaut bien la peine de se décarcasser.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Tu dois en parler dans le papier, mais en attendant de le recevoir : les deux super ralentissements dus à IT (de mémoire des soucis d'ombre et de flammes... Oui, comme ce con de Balrog) ont-ils été fixés ?

En espérant une réponse de votre part et dans cette attente, je vous prie d'agréer, monsieur, l'expression de mes salutations distinguées.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Oui, mais même si le coffre est plus grand que celui de D2, il est rapidement trop petit.
> [...]
> il fallait néanmoins mentionner le Vault.







> Les deux super ralentissements dus à IT (de mémoire des soucis d'ombre et de flammes... Oui, comme ce con de Balrog) ont-ils été fixés ?


*Réponse empirique :* sur mon PC (qui n'est pourtant pas une bête de course), je n'ai plus aucun problème de ralentissement depuis que j'ai le fanpatch.

*Réponse documentée :* le fanpatch améliore grandement les zones problématiques (là où quasiment tout le monde avait des ralentissements) en altérant le nombre et la position des sources lumineuses. Si par contre le jeu rame tout le temps chez toi, le fanpatch n'y changera rien.

*Le protip de Sébum () :* Si tu as une brusque chute de framerate durant la nuit (à cause du plus grand nombre de sources de lumière), utilise TQ Defiler pour désactiver le cycle jour/nuit et bloque l'horloge sur midi (ou, encore mieux, sur 6-7 heures du mat. Le jeu est beaucoup plus joli à l'aube et tourne aussi bien que de jour).

----------


## xheyther

Au début de la discussion et après avoir lu l'article, j'avais envie d'essayer TitanQuest.

Maintenant vous m'avez dégouté. C'est malin.

edit : Bon d'un autre coté il est à 8€50 sur amazon fdpout...

----------


## Jeckhyl

Titan Quest propose selon moi le meilleur système de persos jamais vu dans un H&S. Son seul défaut est un rythme un peu mou. Mais hélas, le défaut est quasi-éliminatoire. Maintenant je n'ai pas lu l'article, si un mod permet de booster le rythme, alors là il faut absolument foncer.

----------


## ERISS

> , j'avais envie d'essayer TitanQuest.
> Maintenant vous m'avez dégouté. C'est malin.


Le 'coffre percé' c'est uniquement à la réinstallation de TQ ou en transférant un perso sur un autre pc. Mais on garde le matos sur soi et dans les sacs d'inventaire.
Quand on connait, il y a une manip' spéciale à faire pour éviter de perdre tous les contenus des coffres.

-----------------------------------------------------------------
LFS: L'exhaustivité résumée n'est pas de la sodomie diptérienne, c'est de la qualité masturbatoire.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Purée j'ai cru que c'était encore un anagramme à la con de Khan...


Oh, t'sais c'qui t'dises mes anagrammes?  :tired:

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Titan Quest propose selon moi le meilleur système de persos jamais vu dans un H&S.


Non non, pas _"selon toi"_. C'est scientifiquement prouvé : c'est le meilleur système. Ils ont vraiment, mais alors vraiment, eu un instant de génie sur ce coup.




> Maintenant je n'ai pas lu l'article, si un mod permet de booster le rythme, alors là il faut absolument foncer.


Yep, faut que tu lises l'article : il existe un mod qui booste le rythme (et pas qu'un peu  ::O: ).

----------


## mescalin

Ahaha et voila, j'ai acheté le 209 hier et here comes a new challenger. Ça fais pareil tous les mois, obligé d'attendre mon salaire de prolo pour pouvoir me vautrer dans une procrastination canardesque qui me les fait trainer jusqu'au maximum  :Emo: 

Des fois je me limite a une news lue par jour. J'ai peur de pas profiter sinon.

Sinon, les textes verticaux ça fait bizarre comme ça, reste a voir en vrai ce que ça donne.

----------


## Baron

> Oh, t'sais c'qui t'dises mes anagrammes?


Ej t'ermemed?  ::ninja::

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Oh, t'sais c'qui t'dises mes anagrammes?





> Ej t'ermemed?


 :^_^:

----------


## LaVaBo

Apparemment, la page copine-compliant dans ce numéro, plus que les jeux casuals, c'est le de best-of des couvertures de bouquins de L-F Sebum. Madame s'est bien poilée en regardant ça.

----------


## Came Yon

En main, mon exemplaire frais du matin. Tout en snobant mes contemporains dans les transports, je parcours  l'édito : banalités, oh un socialisse, ah enfin un rédacteur qui aime la bonne littérature, la vraie. Doux Jésus ! Jusqu'à la fin j'espérais être en présence d'une banale baleine d'avril. Haha. Notre magazine écrit par des hommes, pour des hommes amateurs de jeux divers et variés serait infiltré par une membre de la gente opposée. Ni une ni deux, direction l'ours : my god, elle est en tête de liste. Bon, elle s'occupe pas des vrais jeux, c'est déjà ça. Mais ça viendra ! Hier préposée à l'orthographe, aujourd'hui les jeux décadents, et demain quoi ? Boulonne à la place du Boulon ? L'apocalypse est en marche.

Le reste de mon voyage s'est répandu en conjectures, désillusions, tabassage de clodos : lirai-je ou ne lirai-je pas la prose efféminée ? après tout j'ai déjà lu Téraboule sans défaillir. Et maintenant, assis à mon bureau, je fais la part des choses et preuve de logique. Gringo disparu mystérieusement il y a peu. 3 nouveaux dans la rédactions, dont une dame. Ha ! Il ne sera pas dit que les pieux lecteurs de canard pc sont intolérants ; tu peux nous le dire Boulon sans craindre de choquer !

L'opération de changement de sexe du Gringo s'est bien passée finalement ! Merveilleux. Fantastique. Euh. Je n'ai rien contre ce genre de pratique au contraire. D'ailleurs moi même parfois...






 ::ninja::  Bienvenue à la Kalash.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> En main, mon exemplaire frais du matin. Tout en snobant mes contemporains dans les transports, je parcours l'édito : banalités, oh un socialisse, ah enfin un rédacteur qui aime la bonne littérature, la vraie. Doux Jésus ! Jusqu'à la fin j'espérais être en présence d'une banale baleine d'avril. Haha. Notre magazine écrit par des hommes, pour des hommes amateurs de jeux divers et variés serait infiltré par une membre de la gente opposée. Ni une ni deux, direction l'ours : my god, elle est en tête de liste. Bon, elle s'occupe pas des vrais jeux, c'est déjà ça. Mais ça viendra ! Hier préposée à l'orthographe, aujourd'hui les jeux décadents, et demain quoi ? Boulonne à la place du Boulon ? L'apocalypse est en marche.
> 
> Le reste de mon voyage s'est répandu en conjectures, désillusions, tabassage de clodos : lirai-je ou ne lirai-je pas la prose efféminée ? après tout j'ai déjà lu Téraboule sans défaillir. Et maintenant, assis à mon bureau, je fais la part des choses et preuve de logique. Gringo disparu mystérieusement il y a peu. 3 nouveaux dans la rédactions, dont une dame. Ha ! Il ne sera pas dit que les pieux lecteurs de canard pc sont intolérants ; tu peux nous le dire Boulon sans craindre de choquer !
> 
> L'opération de changement de sexe du Gringo s'est bien passée finalement ! Merveilleux. Fantastique. Euh. Je n'ai rien contre ce genre de pratique au contraire. D'ailleurs moi même parfois...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


En général faut 2mn à Boulon pour qu'il tacle un post sur Maria Kalash.
Mais là, rien. Bizarre.

----------


## Anonyme871

> En général faut 2mn à Boulon pour qu'il tacle un post sur Maria Kalash.
> Mais là, rien. Bizarre.


Peut-être parce qu'il est drôle.  ::unsure::

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Peut-être parce qu'il est drôle.


Peut-être... Ou pas. Disons que c'est tourné de façon à être humoristique. Après que ça fonctionne comme ressort comique... Enfin on verra quand Boulon passera.

----------


## olivarius

> En général faut 2mn à Boulon pour qu'il tacle un post sur Maria Kalash.
> Mais là, rien. Bizarre.


C'est la pause déjeuner  ::P:

----------


## johnclaude

Je tenais à dire que aujourd'hui j'ai reçu mon canard pc, c'est la première fois que je le reçois aussi rapidement...mais alors je suis obligé d'attendre lundi pour le lire dans les délais habituels ou je peux l'ouvrir maintenant?

----------


## olivarius

> Je tenais à dire que aujourd'hui j'ai reçu mon canard pc, c'est la première fois que je le reçois aussi rapidement...mais alors je suis obligé d'attendre lundi pour le lire dans les délais habituels ou je peux l'ouvrir maintenant?


Normalement tu ne peux pas l'ouvrir avant sa date officielle de réception. DRM inside  :;):

----------


## Nono

> Je tenais à dire que aujourd'hui j'ai reçu mon canard pc, c'est la première fois que je le reçois aussi rapidement...mais alors je suis obligé d'attendre lundi pour le lire dans les délais habituels ou je peux l'ouvrir maintenant?


Lundi c'est férié : attends mardi  ::P:

----------


## Froyok

> "Les gars, qui a vu Twilight ?". Personne ne répond.


Je suis déçu, vraiment déçu... 
Le journalisme professionnel n'est plus ce qu'il était...  :tired:

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

Carrément, je l'ai reçu ce matin aussi. C'est un scandale ce canard n'est plus un scandale !

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Ben moi je l'ai reçu en double, c'est dommage j'ai besoin que d'un.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Ben moi je l'ai reçu en double, c'est dommage j'ai besoin que d'un.


Non non moi aussi j'en reçois deux, c'est pas une erreur, c'est si tu as coché la case _deux WC ou plus_ dans le formulaire d'abonnement.

Mes parents en reçoivent trois, mais ils ont coché la case _Camping car_ en plus des deux WC.

----------


## Froyok

> Ben moi je l'ai reçu en double, c'est dommage j'ai besoin que d'un.


Tous les deux à ton nom ?
(On sait jamais...)

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Tous les deux à ton nom ?
> (On sait jamais...)


Oui oui. Et puis s'il y avait un autre lecteur CPC dans mon secteur on se serait reconnu, puis reniflé l'arrière train dans un rituel contraignant.

----------


## Alchie

Ce qui me choque le plus, ce n'est pas tant l'arrivée d'une représentante du beau sexe (j'ai toujours adoré l'expression) dans notre magazine préféré que le contre-emploi du terme "éponyme". Ça c'est une vraie traîtrise, une infamie, un coup bas.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Ce qui me choque le plus, ce n'est pas tant l'arrivée d'une représentante du beau sexe (j'ai toujours adoré l'expression) dans notre magazine préféré que le contre-emploi du terme "éponyme". Ça c'est une vraie traîtrise, une infamie, un coup bas.


Tu me donnes mal au crâne...  ::sad::

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Franchement, même si c'est sympa de lire Boulon, c'est agréable pour moi d'avoir d'autres rédacteurs. En plus il y a eu pas mal de texte d'ackboo j'ai l'impression.

J'ai quand même vérifié sur mon compte, c'est bien marqué "Nombre d'exemplaire : 1". On sait jamais je peux être con.

Pour la partie casual, je m'attendais à un gros dossier. Du coup c'est une rubrique faite pour durer ou juste un jet ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

Pareil.

D'ailleurs, il me semble qu'Omar a eu un peu moins de gaz sur ce numéro. Moins d'exubérance (ça a donné un test un peu plus reposant pour mes nerfs cela dit). C'est peut-être dû au jeu testé, ou un contre coup de ses orgasmes ludiques des numéros précédents. Le test reste de qualitay, et m'a même donné envie de jouer, mais point de délires journalistiques totaux ce coup-ci.

Et Moquette m'a encore une fois fait mourir de rire  ::): .

----------


## Aghora

J'ai vraiment adoré les parodies de classiques, bien trouvé tous ces jeux de mots  :;): !

----------


## jpjmarti

Le test me fait acheter la bête, mais rien n'est précisé quant au mode d'achat et à la langue. En furetant, je n'ai trouvé que des versions en téléchargement et en anglais. J'aurais pourtant bien aimé lire sur papier l'annuaire évoqué pour pouvoir jouer. Est-ce très gênant de devoir apprendre ainsi ?

----------


## halfy

4/10 l'extension d'Anno 1404 Venise.

La contre attaque n'a pas tardé. En lançant ma partie ce matin; Mission enclenchée: Chercher 6 oeufs de Pâques dans ma ville qui m'ont rapporté 500 points d'honneur...

Je m'y suis pris à deux fois pour les trouver; pas envie d'échouer ==> signe d'un gameplay puissant.

Je suis désolé mais ce n'est pas dans "Arsenal of Democracy" que que l'on va dans un champ de mines chercher des oeufs; ni dans Napoleon Total War.

C'est l'apanage des grands jeux de réagir avec dignité aux critiques. Cette extension manquait de fond; le début de l'article qui narre la recherche effrénée de la nouveauté, on fait même appel à un ami aussi doué.

Et on loupe un vrai bijou caché: la recherche des oeufs de paques, la quintescence du jeu... qui a embelli nos enfances: derniers frimas, jardin encore mouillé par la dernière pluie, le seul jour ou l'on avait le droit de pourrir nos pantouffles en allant chercher les friandises dans le jardin.

J'ai fait le plein de nostalgie et à peine pour 30€; soit largement moins que le prix de 6 oeufs de Pâques (Même si en moyenne c'est moins cher chez ... Leclerc).

Numéro 211: Un erratum modeste d'ackboo; c'est vraiment un minimum.

10/10 un point c'est tout.

----------


## MR.G

Bienvenue à la nouvelle rédactrice.
J'imagine le coté intimidant que cela doit avoir d'être une pionnière dans une redac de gamers geeks.



 j'espère qu'elle saura se faire respecter de ses pairs a bon coups de bottines dans les yeuks au besoin et ramener un peur de douceur fleurie dans une sale de rédac qui doit sentir bon les pieds et la margarine.  :^_^: 


woot? ya deja eu des redactrices dans des mags de jeux videos ? wabon ?  ::blink::

----------


## Jeckhyl

Halte aux stéréotypes. Je suis sûr qu'elle pue des pieds aussi.

----------


## Froyok

> Halte aux stéréotypes. Je suis sûr qu'elle pue des pieds aussi.


T'oublis que boulon est POUR l'hygiène à la rédac.
Je penche donc pour une paire de pied auto-javellisant.

----------


## Guest62019

Numéro bien bueno
Guy Moquette m'a bien fait trippé je retire ce que j'ai pu dire au paravent, il trouve son style;l'édito est énorme (je suis partouche  ::love:: ) et l'article sur les ARG qui fait bien plaisir, étant un fan d'In Memoriam.

Bref, du grand mieux

----------


## lokideath

> 4/10 l'extension d'Anno 1404 Venise.
> 
> La contre attaque n'a pas tardé. En lançant ma partie ce matin; Mission enclenchée: Chercher 6 oeufs de Pâques dans ma ville qui m'ont rapporté 500 points d'honneur...
> 
> Je m'y suis pris à deux fois pour les trouver; pas envie d'échouer ==> signe d'un gameplay puissant.
> 
> Je suis désolé mais ce n'est pas dans "Arsenal of Democracy" que que l'on va dans un champ de mines chercher des oeufs; ni dans Napoleon Total War.
> 
> C'est l'apanage des grands jeux de réagir avec dignité aux critiques. Cette extension manquait de fond; le début de l'article qui narre la recherche effrénée de la nouveauté, on fait même appel à un ami aussi doué.
> ...


Les œufs de pâques sont dans le jeu de base, ce n'est pas l'extension qui les rajoute donc non.

----------


## half

> Ben moi je l'ai reçu en double, c'est dommage j'ai besoin que d'un.


Emvois par mp tes num abo stp.

----------


## Baron

Ah, je crains que l'option WC soit révisée...  ::siffle::

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

Super numéro.

Y a un bon rythme de croisière j'ai l'impression.

----------


## halfy

> Les œufs de pâques sont dans le jeu de base, ce n'est pas l'extension qui les rajoute donc non.


Ben voila, tu casses l'ambiance, un tour de cochon...
Du coup je trouve le chocolat amer. Je t'écoutes plus, tu es du genre à vendre le morcif "Le père Noel n'existe pas".

Ok 4/10 et 2 +2 = 4  :tired:

----------


## Jolaventur

> dans une redac de gamers *geeks.*

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Canard PC 210, 1° avril 2010.
Test de Toki Tori selon Louis-Ferdinand Sébum, Page 13, Verset 3.



Spoiler Alert! 


des cuistres égocentriques (dont je vais essayer de taire les noms) [...] petit poulet qui céda vide cage

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> des cuistres égocentriques (dont je vais essayer de taire les noms) [...] petit poulet qui céda vide cage


 ::lol:: 
Miracle, mon calembour foireux est compréhensible !

J'avais franchement un doute, surtout que les deux secrétaires de rédaction sont venus me voir successivement en me disant : _"euh, je suis en train de relire Toki Tori, là, t'as écrit_ "céda vide cage"_, c'est voulu ou t'as le cerveau qui coule ?"_

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Miracle, mon calembour foireux est compréhensible !
> 
> J'avais franchement un doute, surtout que les deux secrétaires de rédaction sont venus me voir successivement en me disant : _"euh, je suis en train de relire Toki Tori, là, t'as écrit_ "céda vide cage"_, c'est voulu ou t'as le cerveau qui coule ?"_


C'est clair, la "rédac" doit revoir ses bases de vieux françoy.



_Paraît que c'est en option à Science Po Paris, animé par Félix Briaud._

----------


## xheyther

Moi j'ai pas bien compris ton calembour, mais uniquement parce que je ne vois pas pourquoi c'est drôle... Si on pouvait m'expliquer  ::(:

----------


## AmokK

Indice : C'est David Cage, d'Heavy Rain (PS3)

----------


## xheyther

OK, j'avais bon, c'est pas drôle  :Emo:  . (Nan mais j'ai pas d'humour donc ça doit me passer à 8km au dessus, faut pas que Sébum se formalise.)

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Miracle, mon calembour foireux est compréhensible !
> 
> J'avais franchement un doute, surtout que les deux secrétaires de rédaction sont venus me voir successivement en me disant : _"euh, je suis en train de relire Toki Tori, là, t'as écrit_ "céda vide cage"_, c'est voulu ou t'as le cerveau qui coule ?"_


À partir du moment où tu stipules "dont je vais *essayer* de taire les noms", c'était plus ou moins évident que tu les caserais quelque part à la suite.
Ou alors c'est parce que moi aussi j'aime l'humour foireux.

----------


## Enigma

> Vous êtes intouchables quoi...
> Ça sent la monarchie absolue tiens... avec boulon qui a les droits divins.


Tu préfère que Boulon se barre avec Gringo et que Half instaure une dictature ?  ::rolleyes:: 

Dites c'est normal si je reconnais Boulon dès le départ ou bien ? 
quand j'ai lu l'encart dans _Metro_ sur les armes j'ai su tout de suite, alors que les autres je les reconnais jamais  ::sad:: 
Remarque pour Boulon je me plains pas, et au fond avec des tests comme _Failout_ et _Mass Effect_ c'est dur de pas retenir.

J'ai pas tout lus de fond en comble mais la conclusion de la BD de Couly m'a surpris  :^_^: 
Et le test de la dernière carte Nvidia, mais surtout de la tesselation, m'a fait envie  ::wub:: 

Finalement la Kalash elle change pas trop de CPC, c'est pas 20 minutes, et puis je m'attendais à pire comme test casual, du style _Scene It_. 
En parlant de ce "jeu" j'ai du mal à croire que Kahn Lust l'ai testé avec dark machine chose  ::P:

----------


## Froyok

> Tu préfère que Boulon se barre avec Gringo et que Half instaure une dictature ?


Half serait surtout capable de tomber sous le joug de sa propre dictature oui...  :tired:

----------


## Dark Fread

Il me semble avoir vu un "ça fait t*â*che" dans ce 201 (ah voui, page 12 en haut à droite), j'ai failli me rouler par terre en criant très fort  ::o: 
Ou alors je suis con et l'expression est correcte, notez bien que c'est tout-à-fait possible  ::ninja::  

En tous cas, très bon numéro. Je l'ai avalé d'une traite, je me suis marré, j'ai découvert des jeux que je ne connaissais pas et eut envie d'en acheter d'autres, tout ce que je demande à CPC quoi.

----------


## Scorbut

Très bon numéro mais j'ai été un peu déçu par la non-chute de la BD. Ça ressemble beaucoup à Edika (que j'adore) mais j'aurais aimé que Couly continue son histoire.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Très bon numéro mais j'ai été un peu déçu par la non-chute de la BD. Ça ressemble beaucoup à Edika (que j'adore) mais j'aurais aimé que Couly continue son histoire.


Mois j'ai trouvé la fin très "K-Dickienne".

----------


## jpjmarti

> Il me semble avoir vu un "ça fait t*â*che" dans ce 201 (ah voui, page 12 en haut à droite), j'ai failli me rouler par terre en criant très fort 
> Ou alors je suis con et l'expression est correcte, notez bien que c'est tout-à-fait possible  
> 
> En tous cas, très bon numéro. Je l'ai avalé d'une traite, je me suis marré, j'ai découvert des jeux que je ne connaissais pas et eut envie d'en acheter d'autres, tout ce que je demande à CPC quoi.


http://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/faire_tache

Ça doit être une erreur d'un nouveau (ou sans doute de la nouvelle).

----------


## cooly08

> Canard PC 210, 1° avril 2010.
> Test de Toki Tori selon Louis-Ferdinand Sébum, Page 13, Verset 3.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> des cuistres égocentriques (dont je vais essayer de taire les noms) [...] petit poulet qui céda vide cage
> ...


Oui très bon ce passage, j'étais plié en deux, tellement c'était bon.  ::wub:: 
Pareil pour l'introduction de awakening. Mort de rire la chute  :^_^: 
C'était plus classique mais bien écrit et je ne m'y attendais pas.

Puis fichtre, y a plein d'autres excellents passages !
Y a juste les BD où je suis souvent un peu largué.

---------- Post ajouté à 21h01 ----------




> Half serait surtout capable de tomber sous le *joug* de sa propre *dictature* oui...


Toi tu as trop joué à Just Cause 2  ::P:

----------


## Froyok

> Toi tu as trop joué à Just Cause 2


Sans jamais toucher un seul opus (le 1 ou le 2). Je me demande comment...  :tired:

----------


## cooly08

Oh  ::o: 
C'est parce que y a une nana qui dit tout le temps le mot "joug"  :^_^:

----------


## Mephisto

Celle qui se prend pour la fille du Che, elle est entourée de guérilleros mais à le look du ado pré pubère en vacances.  :tired: 

"blablabla...sous le joug de l'oppresseur." On y a droit à presque chaque mission.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

C'est parce que quand tu gifles un dictateur, il tend l'autre joug.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> C'est parce que quand tu gifles un dictateur, il tend l'autre joug.


J'ai failli la faire et Zno ne l'a pas faite, c'est dire...  :tired:

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Jaloux.  :B): 

Au fait, mazel tov Zoulou !!!

----------


## znokiss

> J'ai failli la faire et Zno ne l'a pas faite, c'est dire...


Ah non, ça m'a fait rire, DONC c'est drôle.

----------


## Jerom

> Et là, ô Scandale : la version numérique passe de la page 16 "Arsenal of Democracy" à la page 49 directement !!!.... 
> 32 pages (17 à 48) qui se sont envolées avec les cloches pour Pâques!


Ca y est ça marche : y'a les 64 pages au total et MadeInPresse a répondu assez vite au mail... 
(Mais bon je vérifierais la version miniature dorénavant avant d'acheter.)

Ca y est j'ai ma came! Raaaah  ::happy2:: 
Lol : Suk Mi Kok le dealer de Stalingrad des clés bétas de Starcraft2!! C'est tellement vrai (l'article en intégralité)...

Enfin pu tester la béta SC2 aussi et ça aide bien d'avoir vu les vidéos commentées par HD-Starcraft à l'avance pour connaître un peu les nouvelles unités/capacités et les strats de base, même si on n'échappe pas aux rapes des 1ères parties en effet!...
Les overlords ne détectent plus sans upgrade non plus(!), et les nouveaux Ultralisks!  ::wub::   50 APM en regardant un de mes replays aussi, argh, c'est où qu'on peut avoir une formation à la coréenne/"poulpe"/200APM ?!  :^_^: 

C'est sûr sinon au niveau gameplay : c'est juste Starcraft 1 mais en HD pour les nouveaux écrans 22" et 24" (SC1 faisait pitié), avec plus de menus, d'options et de stats pour les commentateurs aussi (unités produites, ressources, APM) et un bon matchmaking avec des joueurs de son niveau/de sa ligue +/-...

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Lol : Suk Mi Kok le dealer de Stalingrad des clés bétas de Starcraft2!! C'est tellement vrai (l'article en intégralité)...
> 
> Enfin pu tester la béta SC2 aussi et ça aide bien d'avoir vu les vidéos commentées par HD-Starcraft à l'avance pour connaître un peu les nouvelles unités/capacités et les strats de base, même si on n'échappe pas aux rapes des 1ères parties en effet!...
> Les overlords ne détectent plus sans upgrade non plus(!), et les nouveaux Ultralisks!   50 APM en regardant un de mes replays aussi, argh, c'est où qu'on peut avoir une formation à la coréenne/"poulpe"/200APM ?! 
> 
> C'est sûr sinon au niveau gameplay : c'est juste Starcraft 1 mais en HD pour les nouveaux écrans 22" et 24" (SC1 faisait pitié), avec plus de menus, d'options et de stats pour les commentateurs aussi (unités produites, ressources, APM) et un bon matchmaking avec des joueurs de son niveau/de sa ligue +/-...


Nan mais ça par contre on s'en contrefout quoi. SC2 sérieusement...





:demitroll:

----------


## Jerom

Ouaih mais non, tu comprends pas : comme disais Sun Zu, Starcraft c'est la vie, c'est le Yin et le Yang, il n'y a pas de début ni de fin...  ::P: 


A quand des stades pleins et retransmission de proGaming sur TF1!? L'intro!  ::O:

----------


## Lt Anderson

[troll]Ça existe encore le PGM?[/troll]

----------


## Froyok

> [troll]Ça existe encore le PGM?[/troll]


Oui, et il a 12 ans en moyenne.
Certains parlent de légendes...

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Oui, et il a 12 ans en moyenne.
> Certains parlent de légendes...


Bon OK, mais alors c'est des clubs privés pour vieux fans?

----------


## johnclaude

Dites pour l'ENBseries que j'ai découvert dans ce numéro,  quelqu'un a les réglages qui vont bien pour mafia, parce que ça pique les yeux "night club à Ibiza" en fait.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Dites pour l'ENBseries que j'ai découvert dans ce numéro,  quelqu'un a les réglages qui vont bien pour mafia, parce que ça pique les yeux "night club à Ibiza" en fait.


Demande à Zoulou, il a passé pas mal de temps à bricoler Mafia avec ENB.

Si c'est simplement un problème de luminosité trop élevée, le réglage de l' "assombrissement" dont je parle dans l'article devrait suffire. Ou alors baisse le bloom.

----------


## Sylvestre

Il y a un pb de distribution dans le val d'oise ou la couv sur starcraft a fait un carton? le 210 est introuvable à Ermont, Argenteuil et Persan que ce soit dans les relay des gares ou les librairies, ou je le trouvais avant. Il n'y en avait pas non plus mercredi à la gare du nord.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Pour le mag j'en sais rien, mais il y'a un soucis avec ton langage SMS en tout cas.

----------


## wonder-wombat

> Il y a un pb de distribution dans le val d'oise ou la couv sur starcraft a fait un carton? le 210 est introuvable à Ermont, Argenteuil et Persan que ce soit dans les relay des gares ou les librairies, ou je le trouvais avant. Il n'y en avait pas non plus mercredi à la gare du nord.


En tout cas je l'ai eu à Cergy dès la parution, sans problème.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Toujours pas fini mon Canard pc 210 mon chat est encore dessus.



Faut dire qu'il est a fond sur les RTS et qu'il cherche des solutions de stockage pour son p0rn.

----------


## Halpern

Je serais curieux de connaitre l'avis des Canards sur la preview de  Starcraft II  dans le numéro 210 de coincoin PC. Personnellement, c'est le premier  article que j'ai lu dans l'espoir de trouver une analyse équilibrée de  la bêta et j'ai été un peu déçu.

  L'introduction est plutôt énorme, mais ça commence à se gâter dans la  description des plus grosses nouveautés de chaque race; les zergs sont  en effet quasiment éludés ! Problème de temps/motivation j'imagine, mais  ça passe moyen quand on compare à d'autres "à venir" mieux peaufinés.  On repart ensuite dans le vrai avec le manque d'audace de Blizzard plus  ou moins compensé par une réalisation technique sans faille. Bien, mais  hélas l'article touche déjà à sa fin et se conclue sur un gros doute sur  la partie solo. C'est assez inattendu vu qu'elle est absente de la bêta  et que Blizzard ne communique presque pas là dessus !

  En particulier, ce petit "vu les unités, vu le style de jeu, vu la  physionomie des cartes, il ne faut surement pas s'attendre à quelque de  chose de renversant" m'est apparu un tantinet crapoteux. En effet, les  démonstrations de l'éditeur de  carte le montre comme assez versatile et certaines unités  n'apparaitront bien que dans le solo. Quant au style, je pense qu'il  dépend  surtout de l'imagination du joueur. Ah oui, je ne parlerai pas de la  phrase de conclusion avec laquelle je suis d'accord - pauvre humain à dix  doigts que je suis - mais si cette affirmation pouvait être sévèrement  remise en cause, ce serait bien dans le cas de Starcraft 2.

  Quoi qu'il en soit, je pense que cet aperçu ne démérite pas pour un  joueur qui passe par là, par curiosité. J'espère juste que l'ennui qu'a  l'air de provoquer ce jeu à la rédaction ne va pas se terminer en test  vite expédié; on n'est pas dans Starcraft Magazine, mais on attend  forcément un bel article riche et carré pour un jeu attendu au tournant,   même si c'est pour le pourrir.

----------


## LaVaBo

> on n'est pas dans Starcraft Magazine, mais on attend  forcément un bel article riche et carré pour un jeu attendu au tournant,   même si c'est pour le pourrir.


J'espère que ça ne bouffera pas les pages prévues pour KamionPoupel Zimulator

----------


## Jeckhyl

Tu sais que les nouveaux vont te haïr si tu continues à mentionner ce genre de jeux ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Non, pas de risque.
Ce sont des animaux, ils ne ressentent rien.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Tu sais que les nouveaux vont te haïr si tu continues à mentionner ce genre de jeux ?


Pourtant je suis persuadé que la comparaison avec starcraft 2 est tout ce qu'il y a de plus pertinente...

----------


## Sylvestre

> Pour le mag j'en sais rien, mais il y'a un soucis avec ton langage SMS en tout cas.


De mon côté, nous avons deux abréviations nichées dans un billet à la syntaxe, orthographe et ponctuation correctes. De ton côté nous avons une abréviation, une négation avalée, ainsi qu'un "s" et une apostrophe qui n'ont rien à faire là. La leçon est un peu déplacée. Certes le style de mon post est un peu relâché, mais de là à me taxer de langage SMS, il ne faut pas pousser.

Bref je voulais vous faire passer l'info : Le Canard PC du 1er avril est introuvable dans plusieurs villes importantes du Val d'Oise.

Sans rancune et au plaisir de te lire dans le magazine, quand j'aurais réussi à mettre la main dessus.

----------


## rackboy

Test de Metro 2033: "le FOV pourri, l'absence de lean"

Cela se dégrade, c'est de pire en pire.

----------


## O.Boulon

Tu tiens vraiment à ce qu'on redéfinisse tous les termes systématiquement ?
Ou alors t'es deg' que le FPS se donne de moins en moins les moyens d'être tactiquement intéressant ?

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> De mon côté, nous avons deux abréviations nichées dans un billet à la syntaxe, orthographe et ponctuation correctes. De ton côté nous avons une abréviation, une négation avalée, ainsi qu'un "s" et une apostrophe qui n'ont rien à faire là. La leçon est un peu déplacée. Certes le style de mon post est un peu relâché, mais de là à me taxer de langage SMS, il ne faut pas pousser.
> 
> Bref je voulais vous faire passer l'info : Le Canard PC du 1er avril est introuvable dans plusieurs villes importantes du Val d'Oise.
> 
> Sans rancune et au plaisir de te lire dans le magazine, quand j'aurais réussi à mettre la main dessus.


Ouais, bon, j''étais un peu rageux ce matin. Je t'invite à t'en prendre à mes colocs qui m'ont réveillé à 6h...

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Ce sont des animaux, ils ne ressentent rien.


Cartésien spotted.

Non mais ça va pas de dire ça sur les animaux ? T'as pensé à Monsieur Chat ?  ::(:

----------


## xheyther

J'ai cherché, j'ai pas trouvé. Donc :
C'est quoi le lean ? 

(Le FOV je sais, enfin je crois, mais c'est surtout parce que ça s'utilise dans la littérature scientifique, pour parler du champ de vision des conducteurs de wature).
(et parce que j'ai joué à quake3 "cg_fov 120")

----------


## rackboy

> Tu tiens vraiment à ce qu'on redéfinisse tous les termes systématiquement ?
> Ou alors t'es deg' que le FPS se donne de moins en moins les moyens d'être tactiquement intéressant ?


A en croire xheyther, je ne suis pas tout seul.

Après pour le fait d'être dég ou non c'est autre chose. Là dans les faits, je suis resté dubitatif après la lecteur du test.

----------


## xheyther

J'ai pas la prétention d'être un exemple hein. Pis si on est que 2, on est juste des cons, faut trouver plus d'autre guignols que ça !

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Le lean c'est le fait de pouvoir bouger seulement la partie supérieure de ton corps, vers la droite ou vers la gauche.
Ça te permet de pouvoir tirer sur les ennemis tout en restant à couvert derrière un mur : tu n'exposes qu'une partie de ta tête et tes bras, le reste est planqué.
Si tu joues au FPs avec une configuration de déplacement en ZQSD, tu utilises généralement les touches A et E pour "leaner".

----------


## Airwalkmax

> Cartésien spotted.
> 
> Non mais ça va pas de dire ça sur les animaux ? T'as pensé à Monsieur Chat ?


Les hommes sont des animaux aussi : philosophe :

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Les hommes sont des animaux aussi hilosophe:


Pas dans l'optique "animal-machine" de Descartes.

 ::P: inailleur:

----------


## O.Boulon

Bon, ben maintenant, on va redéfinir les termes plus souvent.
Je crois qu'on a peut être un peu surestimé le niveau de jargonnage du lectorat.

----------


## Froyok

> Toujours pas fini mon Canard pc 210 mon chat est encore dessus.
> 
> http://lh5.ggpht.com/_R70NXTr--eA/S7...0/DSCN3141.JPG
> 
> Faut dire qu'il est a fond sur les RTS et qu'il cherche des solutions de stockage pour son p0rn.


Han, énorme !  ::P: 
On dirais vraiment que le chat tourne et lit le magazine en regardant les autres photos !

--

J'avoue que le principe du "lean" je le connaissais (en lui-même), mais pas le terme le désignant.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Bon, ben maintenant, on va redéfinir les termes plus souvent.
> Je crois qu'on a peut être un peu surestimé le niveau de jargonnage du lectorat.


Ou un p'tit lexique en fin du CPC?

Y'a 2 ans je savais rien du concept de "lean", mais depuis que je joue à STALKER... OK j'ai compris.

----------


## Max_well

Peut-être que c'est juste un problème due au terme en anglais.

Un petit "L'angle de champ de vision pourri" et "Impossible de se pencher" aurait pu arrondir les angles.

M'enfin moi j'm'en fou, j'avais compris  ::ninja::

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

N'oubliez pas de remplacer "headshot" par tir crânien aussi.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Le lean j'avoue ne pas m'en servir même quand il est dispo. J'hésite beaucoup pour metro il me donne envie.

----------


## Anonyme871

> N'oubliez pas de remplacer "headshot" par tir crânien aussi.


"tir à la tête" :unrealtournament:

----------


## kaldanm

> Tu tiens vraiment à ce qu'on redéfinisse tous les termes systématiquement ?
> Ou alors t'es deg' que le FPS se donne de moins en moins les moyens d'être tactiquement intéressant ?


Bah, c'est cyclique, j'ai l'impression. Regarde Mario qui reviens en 2D sur console Next Nem.

Dans deux ou trois Call of Duty, on va redecouvrir de nouvelles innovation sur console, comme les serveurs dédiés, de nouvelles options de classement dans le browser (par ping !), les classes de personnages dans les FPS, le teamplay et le lean.

Dixit certaines sources fiables entendues dans le RER ce matin, Comme le PC est toujours à la traine des consoles, les jeux y sortent toujours en décalé. Donc on devrait avoir un Call of Duty : Italian Mechwarrior très interessant tactiquement vers 2014.

----------


## Monsieur Chat

> Han, énorme ! 
> On dirais vraiment que le chat tourne et lit le magazine en regardant les autres photos !


Oui merci Mr Ianou d'avoir posté ces photos, elles nous ont bien fait marré avec Zoulou.

Et sinon je vous owned (ou - 0WN3D - ou - domine ou ... ) tous, en qualité de Monsieur chat, je suis humain ET animal au sens littéral.

----------


## ShinSH

> Et sinon je vous owned (ou - 0WN3D - ou - domine ou ... ) tous, en qualité de Monsieur chat, je suis humain ET animal au sens littéral.


Et fufu.

----------


## Monsieur Chat

Non. Depuis le bouclage d'Aion j'ai arrêté. 3 mois d'abstinence. Maintenant je suis intervenant dans les réunions des fufus anonymes.

----------


## olivarius

> Tu tiens vraiment à ce qu'on redéfinisse tous les termes systématiquement ?
> Ou alors t'es deg' que le FPS se donne de moins en moins les moyens d'être tactiquement intéressant ?


Oui enfin ca ne me dit rien du tout _lean_....

_Edit : après lecture de la page je sais _

----------


## Frypolar

> Oui enfin ca ne me dit rien du tout _lean_....


C'est pas comme si on en avait parlé dans un numéro précédent, celui sur FEAR 2 peut-être. En attendant, un coup de Google ou une bête traduction permet de comprendre c'est pas non plus le bout du monde.

----------


## Robix66

> C'est pas comme si on en avait parlé dans un numéro précédent, celui sur FEAR 2 peut-être. En attendant, un coup de Google ou une bête traduction permet de comprendre c'est pas non plus le bout du monde.


Donc il y a un drm sur les articles obligeant le lecteur à avoir internet s'il veut les comprendre... :tired:

----------


## O.Boulon

> C'est pas comme si on en avait parlé dans un numéro précédent, celui sur FEAR 2 peut-être. En attendant, un coup de Google ou une bête traduction permet de comprendre c'est pas non plus le bout du monde.


On en avait aussi parlé sur Battlefield 2 bad Company, Stalker, ArmA2 et j'en passe.
En fait, on essaye de ne jamais prendre le lecteur pour un imbécile et on veut pas lui rabâcher des trucs qu'il sait déjà. Mais des fois, on se gourre.

----------


## rackboy

> On en avait aussi parlé sur Battlefield 2 bad Company, Stalker, ArmA2 et j'en passe.
> En fait, on essaye de ne jamais prendre le lecteur pour un imbécile et on veut pas lui rabâcher des trucs qu'il sait déjà. Mais des fois, on se gourre.


Je ne crois pas qu'en parlant avec des sigles ou des termes anglais soit fait pour les intélligents.





> Donc il y a un drm sur les articles obligeant le lecteur à avoir internet s'il veut les comprendre...


Ahahah très bon.

----------


## O.Boulon

> On en avait aussi parlé sur Battlefield 2 bad Company, Stalker, ArmA2 et j'en passe.
> En fait, on essaye de ne jamais prendre le lecteur pour un imbécile *et on veut pas lui rabâcher des trucs qu'il sait déjà*. Mais des fois, on se gourre.


Sinon, à ce compte là, change ta signature en français et met "Embrasse l'inévitable" ou "Fais tien l'inévitable"... C'est encore moins justifié que d'utiliser lean plutôt que "mouvement donnant la possibilité de pencher à droite ou à gauche le buste et la tête avant de pouvoir regarder ou viser en minimisant l'exposition de son corps virtuel".

----------


## helldraco

> Donc il y a un drm sur les articles obligeant le lecteur à avoir internet s'il veut les comprendre...


Non, il y'a une certaine espérance sur l'inculture du lecteur: quand on ne sait pas, on ne pleure pas "_utilisez des mots que je connais_", mais on se sort les doigts et on cherche à comprendre le sens d'un mot avec le texte ou, à défaut, on chope un dico/ce qu'il faut pour pallier au problème. Enfin j'ai grand comme ça ...

Si ça continue, y'aura un test, un lexique pour expliquer tous les mots, une explication de texte pour bien faire comprendre le sens du test et un autre lexique pour bien comprendre tous les mots de l'explication de texte.

Et ça pleurera encore parce que c'est trop long à lire.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Sinon, à ce compte là, change ta signature en français et met "Embrasse l'inévitable" ou "Fais tien l'inévitable"... C'est encore moins justifié que d'utiliser lean plutôt que "mouvement donnant la possibilité de pencher à droite ou à gauche le buste et la tête avant de pouvoir regarder ou viser en minimisant l'exposition de son corps virtuel".


Ouais mais tu fais vachement plus de signes d'un coup  ::o: .

----------


## O.Boulon

Je suis plus payé au signe...

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ah ! Tout s'explique finalement.

 :B):

----------


## Akodo

Quand on écrit un magazine sur un sujet précis, il est normal je pense d'utiliser du vocabulaire "technique" censé être compris par le lectorat.
C'est comme quand t'achètes un mag' sur les voitures, on va pas t'expliquer toutes les trois pages la différence entre les deux et quatre roues motrices...

J'admets que le "lean", pour un joueur qui ne touche pas aux FPS, c'est un terme un peu barbare.
Mais bon quand tu lis un roman et qu'il y a un mot inconnu, tu ouvres un dico, t'envoies pas une lettre de réclamation à l'auteur.

----------


## rackboy

> Sinon, à ce compte là, change ta signature en français et met "Embrasse l'inévitable" ou "Fais tien l'inévitable"... C'est encore moins justifié que d'utiliser lean plutôt que "mouvement donnant la possibilité de pencher à droite ou à gauche le buste et la tête avant de pouvoir regarder ou viser en minimisant l'exposition de son corps virtuel".


 :haha:

----------


## Frypolar

> Non, il y'a une certaine espérance sur l'inculture du lecteur: quand on ne sait pas, on ne pleure pas "_utilisez des mots que je connais_", mais on se sort les doigts et on cherche à comprendre le sens d'un mot avec le texte ou, à défaut, on chope un dico/ce qu'il faut pour pallier au problème. Enfin j'ai grandi comme ça...


Ohla malheureux, surtout ne pas se bouger les fesses. Faut que ça tombe tout cuit. Sans blague. Merde.

D'ailleurs ce serait bien d'expliquer les termes _level_, _RTS_, _FPS_, _point & click_, _shooter_, _rush_, tout ça c'est de l'étranger, c'est pas du français.

 ::|:

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je constate quand même que la rédac est beaucoup plus modérée dans ses propos que vous, les gars  :;): .

----------


## xheyther

Nan mais les ayatollah du gyif (vous chercherez vous aimez ça :blaguerécursive: ) me font marrer.
Essayer de trouver un truc comme lean, mot de langue courante en anglais utiliser dans un contexte français extrêmement précis, c'est pas évident. Comme l'anglais est une langue qui a bien d'autres usages que le jeux vidéo, et que le jeux vidéo c'est un domaine récent, des mot nouveau il n'y en a pas. Donc on reprend les anciens qui forcement étaient déjà utilisé :

Ci joint les résultats pour quelques recherches à ce sujet :
"game lean" : http://www.leanshopping.com/shop/frontpage.html
" to lean in a game" : http://lean.mit.edu/index.php?option...=98&Itemid=776
"lean fps": http://www.wefrag.com/forums/nofrag/topics/175933 (un topic entier sur le lean, sans dire ce que c'est, et je viens de la faire, je savais pas avant qu'on m'explique fort gentiment ici que c'était spécifique aux fps).

Et j'ai la flemme d'en copier d'autre.

----------


## Frypolar

http://www.reverso.net/text_translat...glais-francais

Ça marche aussi avec Google Traduction.

Désolé  ::P: .

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> ...


Deuxième résultat avec "leaning first person shooter" dans Google US (trouvé en trente secondes) : ceci

----------


## O.Boulon

Nan mais la justesse se trouve à mi chemin...

D'un côté, faut qu'on définisse plus souvent les mots spécifiques rares, de l'autre, faut pas se rouler en boule au premier acronyme anglosaxon.

On a toujours vanné les couillons jargonants qui "pwnent le T3 avec un ZR en FFF tout en surveillant leir Upkeep", ça serait dommage qu'on tombe dans les mêmes travers.

----------


## Jolaventur

Je dois dire que j'ai bien aimé la plume de Maria même si les jeux me laisse totalement indifférent.

----------


## Bah

> on chope un dico/ce qu'il faut pour pallier au problème. Enfin j'ai grand comme ça ...



On dit pallier le problème, et non palier au problème. Hop, comme ça tu apprends et tu grandis un peu plus.

----------


## helldraco

> On dit *pallier* le problème, et non *palier* au problème. Hop, comme ça tu apprends et tu grandis un peu plus.


Wabon ? On donne des leçons sans savoir écrire ? 

Mais osef, c'est l'usage qui fait la règle, donc je me cogne de ta leçon de morale ratée qui tombe à coté ma loute. Mais je suis ravi de t'avoir excité, ça m'émoustille comme un bain de minuit.  ::):

----------


## Bah

> Wabon ? On donne des leçons sans savoir écrire ? 
> 
> Mais osef, c'est l'usage qui fait la règle, donc je me cogne de ta leçon de morale ratée qui tombe à coté ma loute. Mais je suis ravi de t'avoir excité, ça m'émoustille comme un bain de minuit.


C'est génial. Les autres que toi doivent sortir des dicos pour s'améliorer, mais toi, tu es au-dessus de ça.

----------


## helldraco

> C'est génial. Les autres que toi doivent sortir des dicos pour s'améliorer, mais toi, tu es au-dessus de ça.


La différence entre syntaxe et fainéantise.

Les fautes d'orthographe, je m'en cogne, c'est les cons qui n'ont rien à dire qui bavent dessus. Mais quand on vient faire la morale sur la syntaxe, faut être impeccable de ce coté là. Pour cela que je te reprends par là où tu m'attaques.

That's all. ^^

edith: enfin maintenant c'est pas le sujet, ce sont les termes "pro" le centre du "débat". 

Et personnellement je reste farouchement contre les lexiques/le rabâchage d'explications, ça donne trop l'impression de prendre le lecteur pour un con.

----------


## Akodo

> Et personnellement je reste farouchement contre les lexiques/le rabâchage d'explications, ça donne trop l'impression de prendre le lecteur pour un con.


Ça fait surtout une page perdue...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Tain quand je me remémore la tripotée de termes abscons (et français, sisi j'ai vérifié dans le dico parfois) utilisée par Boulon dans ses tests, en voir venir demander ici l'explication de "lean" et "FOV", ça me fait..euh bah rien en fait, je trouve ça juste bizarre. 
Tiens vendre un manuel  "Pour mieux comprendre les tests de Boulon", ça permettrait d'aider nan ?  ::ninja::  Ah on me dit que ça existe, c'est Le Petit Robert. Ou The Little Robbie pour les termes anglos-saxons. Enfin je crois.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Je ne veux pas jouer les connards ou paraphraser, mais vous ne pensez pas à faire une petite recherche sur google quand vous lisez un mot que vous ne comprenez pas quelque part?

----------


## Enigma

Seulement quand je n'y entend goutte, et j'ai jamais eu besoin d'un dico pour lire CPC.

Vous pourriez faire un article sur Lego Universe dans un futur numéro ? il avait juste eu un filet ya longtemp à ma souvenance donc avec la béta et tout ça serait pas de refus, si vous avez pu y toucher.

Et aussi un article sur les deux derniers Pokémon, sur deux pages, avec une couv jaune pikachu mais une avec Ho-oh et l'autre avec Lugia.

----------


## Airwalkmax

> Je dois dire que j'ai bien aimé la plume de Maria même si les jeux me laisse totalement indifférent.


Je plussoie, mis à part que ça m'a donné envie d'essayer Small Worlds !

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Je ne veux pas jouer les connards ou paraphraser, mais vous ne pensez pas à faire une petite recherche sur google quand vous lisez un mot que vous ne comprenez pas quelque part?


C'est en général ce que je fais en rajoutant quelques mots clés pour affiner la recherche.
Et au final parfois on se sent tout con : "ah merde, c'est ça que ça veut dire...".  :^_^:

----------


## xheyther

> Je ne veux pas jouer les connards ou paraphraser, mais vous ne pensez pas à faire une petite recherche sur google quand vous lisez un mot que vous ne comprenez pas quelque part?


Je veux pas jouer les connards ou me répéter mais _lean_ c'est un mot courant en anglais et qui énormément d'emplois dont certains impliquent un contexte de jeu (encore que j'ai pas compris à quoi ça servais le Lean Office Game) mais pas avec la même signification. Ne sachant pas qu'il se rapporte exclusivement à genre particulier de jeu vidéo, trouver la signification avec des recherches Google c'était pas évident. N'en déplaise à Sébum qui n'a pas du lire mon post par ailleurs, la prochaine fois je ferai une liste exhaustive des recherches que j'ai tenter pour prouver ma bonne foi auprès des élites.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Bon, ben maintenant, on va redéfinir les termes plus souvent.
> Je crois qu'on a peut être un peu surestimé le niveau de jargonnage du lectorat.


J'ai corrigé au cas où...




> "tir à la tête" :unrealtournament:


C'est ma maison ! Enorme cette VF !  ::wub:: 




> Je ne veux pas jouer les connards ou paraphraser, mais vous ne pensez pas à faire une petite recherche sur google quand vous lisez un mot que vous ne comprenez pas quelque part?


Je ne sais pas pour toi ni pour la majorité de vos lecteurs mais moi je lis cpc dans : 
- le train
- les chiottes
- le lit
Des endroits où  je n'ai pas le pc sur les genoux donc...  Alors oui tu veux pas jouer les connards mais là tu abuses un tantinet quand même.
Après que ce soient des crétins, peut-être, mais tout le monde n'a pas 35 ans dont 25 de jeux vidéos. Toucher un plus large lectorat ça veut aussi dire éviter de devenir une succursale de nofrag remplie de con pédant et d'élite branleur.

----------


## Hellminster

> Je ne veux pas jouer les connards ou paraphraser, mais vous ne pensez pas à faire une petite recherche sur google quand vous lisez un mot que vous ne comprenez pas quelque part?


A l'attention des gens trop pauvres ou fainéants pour utiliser Google ou encore un dico, je propose d'insérer un glossaire en dernière page des CPC.
Et pour ceux qui lisent le mag dans la forêt, ils devront faire preuve de patience et attendre d'être à la maison pour utiliser quoi-vous-savez.

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Non, il y'a une certaine espérance sur l'inculture du lecteur: quand on ne sait pas, on ne pleure pas "_utilisez des mots que je connais_", mais on se sort les doigts et on cherche à comprendre le sens d'un mot avec le texte ou, à défaut, on chope un dico/ce qu'il faut pour pallier au problème. Enfin j'ai grand comme ça ...
> 
> *Si ça continue, y'aura un test, un lexique pour expliquer tous les mots, une explication de texte pour bien faire comprendre le sens du test et un autre lexique pour bien comprendre tous les mots de l'explication de texte.*
> 
> Et ça pleurera encore parce que c'est trop long à lire.


Non mais Micro Hebdo, ça existe déja  :;):

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> A l'attention des gens trop pauvres ou fainéants pour utiliser Google ou encore un dico, je propose d'insérer un glossaire en dernière page des CPC.
> Et pour ceux qui lisent le mag dans la forêt, ils devront faire preuve de patience et attendre d'être à la maison pour utiliser quoi-vous-savez.


la mauvaise foi est bien partagée on dirait.  :;): 
Enfin moi je voulais juste prendre parti pour les mécontents, dans le fond ça m'en touche une sans bouger l'autre comme me disait un client ce matin. Mais toute réclamation est bonne à prendre, d'ailleurs Boulon est suffisament intelligent, lui, pour faire la part des choses.

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Bon, ben maintenant, on va redéfinir les termes plus souvent.
> Je crois qu'on a peut être un peu surestimé le niveau de jargonnage du lectorat.


Ben moi ça me fais chier, si j'ai des truc que je comprend pas je vais voir ailleurs.
Je ne lis pas que CPC et j'ai pas envie qu'elle se transforme en encyclopédie du geek.
Canard pc est un des premiers magasines a avoir compris le liens entre le journal et internet, si c'est pour ce taper des fiches "Micro hebdo" a chaque fois ça me parait aberrant.
Personnellement en 2010 si vous comprenez pas quelque chose, on a largement de quoi ce renseigner maintenant.
Dernièrement j'ai fais de la couture pour de la création avec ma femme j'ai pas demander au journaliste qui a rédiger l'article sur les plushies de redéfinir ce qu'était un point de croix ou autre.On s'en sort plus sinon.Je comprendrais si c'était sur une thèse plus important ou un bouquin mais pas sur un article.

Vous voyer souvent les journaux ré-expliquer pourquoi en Israël c'est le bordel a chaque fois qu'on sort une news ?

Ou alors faire une page internet sur Canardpc.com de tout le vocabulaire et on en parle plus mais demander a chaque article de définir le mots abscons et après c'est quoi FPS, RTS, SSD, pixel.

Je veux pas vous blamer ceux qui comprenne pas un mots mais vous avez pas l'impression de faire juste chiez votre monde.

Pour le coup de la DRM par exemple:




> Donc il y a un drm sur les articles obligeant le lecteur à avoir internet s'il veut les comprendre...


Tu as bien utilisé internet pour envoyer ta blague ? (note que je la trouve sympathique) et tu passe bien du temps a demander un lexique plus de temps qu'a taper le mot sur google pour avoir une explication.

Et je pense qu'il y a autant de gens qui lisent CPC sans avoir accès à internet que de gens qui lisent Auto plus et sont contre les voitures.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Je veux pas jouer les connards ou me répéter mais _lean_ c'est un mot courant en anglais et qui énormément d'emplois dont certains impliquent un contexte de jeu (encore que j'ai pas compris à quoi ça servais le Lean Office Game) mais pas avec la même signification. Ne sachant pas qu'il se rapporte exclusivement à genre particulier de jeu vidéo, trouver la signification avec des recherches Google c'était pas évident. N'en déplaise à Sébum qui n'a pas du lire mon post par ailleurs, la prochaine fois je ferai une liste exhaustive des recherches que j'ai tenter pour prouver ma bonne foi auprès des élites.


Wahou, je pensais pas qu'on puisse en arriver à se vexer pour une histoire de mots.  ::O: 

Enfin du point de vu purement rédactionnel, comprenez qu'expliquer un mot "technique" qui revient souvent c'est perdre des signes qu'on pourrait employer à vous parler du jeu en lui même.
Alors qu'est ce qu'on fait? On met une définition à chaque fois qu'on emploie "lean", "FOV", "FPS" et compagnie?
Ou alors on compte sur l'intelligence des lecteurs pour se renseigner un peu?
On peut aussi mettre la définition une fois et se faire engueuler ensuite par tous ceux qui auront loupé le numéro.

Franchement, comprend bien que je ne suis pas en train de dire que t'as tort, juste que je ne comprend vraiment pas ton point de vue.

----------


## O.Boulon

Vous pourriez arrêter de remettre une pièce dans la machine à chaque fois ?

----------


## kilfou

Ben c'est marqué insert coin sur la home alors...

----------


## Akodo

Faut avouer que pour le coup, ton sous-titre n'est pas adapté Kilfou  :^_^:

----------


## Enigma

Ca serait marrant un papier culture façon "on y joue encore" avec les Chokella ou le t-shirt vinyl-spandex.

----------


## halfy

> Le lean j'avoue ne pas m'en servir même quand il est dispo.


Dans mes bras pour un câlin...

Moi c'est pareil; je fais un FPS par mort de pape; donc je pensais être un monstre.
Au pire, nous sommes 2 monstres... face à des pros du lean.

J'avais rien compris à cette histoire de "lean" mais je suis déformé par mon job (lean manufacturing); autrement dit, chacun a son lean chez soi qu'il comprend; par contre il entrave rien au lean du voisin.

Pour un FPS; c'est plus un concept  lean de vie/

----------


## Guest

> Je ne crois pas qu'en parlant avec des sigles ou des termes anglais soit fait pour les intélligents.


Oui mais là c'est bête, parce que ta phrase n'a absolument aucun sens.

----------


## Bah

> Enfin du point de vu purement rédactionnel, comprenez qu'expliquer un mot "technique" qui revient souvent c'est perdre des signes qu'on pourrait employer à vous parler du jeu en lui même.


Hmmm cette explication là, en ce qui concerne Canard PC, elle me semble assez peu pertinente. Quand on voit la taille de passablement d'intros qui ne parlent pas du jeu, je suis pas sûr que le nombre de signes soit vraiment un facteur limitant.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Ben c'est marqué insert coin sur la home alors...

----------


## jpjmarti

> Wahou, je pensais pas qu'on puisse en arriver à se vexer pour une histoire de mots. 
> 
> Enfin du point de vu purement rédactionnel, comprenez qu'expliquer un mot "technique" qui revient souvent c'est perdre des signes qu'on pourrait employer à vous parler du jeu en lui même.
> Alors qu'est ce qu'on fait? On met une définition à chaque fois qu'on emploie "lean", "FOV", "FPS" et compagnie?
> Ou alors on compte sur l'intelligence des lecteurs pour se renseigner un peu?
> On peut aussi mettre la définition une fois et se faire engueuler ensuite par tous ceux qui auront loupé le numéro.
> 
> Franchement, comprend bien que je ne suis pas en train de dire que t'as tort, juste que je ne comprend vraiment pas ton point de vue.


Que de mauvaise foi !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Hmmm cette explication là, en ce qui concerne Canard PC, elle me semble assez peu pertinente. Quand on voit la taille de passablement d'intros qui ne parlent pas du jeu, je suis pas sûr que le nombre de signes soit vraiment un facteur limitant.


C'est pas faux.
Mais perso je préfère voir des signes perdus pour que le rédacteur raconte des conneries plutôt que pour donner des définitions sur du jargon usuel de jeux vidéos.

Même dans un mag de tuning ils ne se sentent pas obligés de définir à chaque fois ce qu'est un boomer...

----------


## Jeckhyl

En fait la solution c'est que Canard PC cesse de tester les FPS. Plus de FPS plus de leaning. Plus de leaning plus de problèmes.

 :Cigare: 

Une solution alternative serait de parler de penching. Le penching, tout le monde comprend.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Une solution alternative serait de parler de penching. Le penching, tout le monde comprend.


Le penching ça me plaît.

D'ailleurs j'aimerai voir apparaitre aussi l'accrouping et le couching.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Même dans un mag de tuning ils ne se sentent pas obligés de définir à chaque fois ce qu'est un boomer...

----------


## P'titdop

> Wahou, je pensais pas qu'on puisse en arriver à se vexer pour une histoire de mots. 
> 
> Enfin du point de vu purement rédactionnel, comprenez qu'expliquer un mot "technique" qui revient souvent c'est perdre des signes qu'on pourrait employer à vous parler du jeu en lui même.
> Alors qu'est ce qu'on fait? On met une définition à chaque fois qu'on emploie "lean", "FOV", "FPS" et compagnie?
> Ou alors on compte sur l'intelligence des lecteurs pour se renseigner un peu?



Oui bon, faut peut-être pas retomber dans l'excès inverse non plus, là j'ai quand même méchamment l'impression d'être pris pour un con.
Je suis un gros joueur depuis un bon paquet d'années et j'avoue que l'emploi de lean (pas dans ce numéro par contre) m'a gêné pendant quelques secondes, bon, vu le contexte et ayant joué à STALKER, j'ai deviné, mais j'imagine que pour un non joueur de FPS ça doit être frustrant. Je trouve que ce terme n'est pas aussi courant que FPS (quand même, les lecteurs connaissent un minimum les jeux vidéos normalement) ou FOV (qui est utilisé dans d'autres domaines), en ne gardant que ces exemples, pour que les réactions condescendantes ne soient pas justifiées, même si la remarque de base n'était pas des plus courtoises.

Et puis la remarque de l'utilisation d'internet... Non quoi, franchement, c'est de la mauvaise fois pure et dure, qui effectivement fait très _"Canard PC nécessite une connexion permanente à internet"_. Pour prendre mon exemple personnel (oui, je suis très mégalo) je lis cpc au taf, taf auquel je suis 24h d'affilées, sans possibilités d'accéder à internet. Je fais comment suivant votre raisonnement ? Je lirais cpc devant l'ordinateur ok, ça ne me poserait pas de soucis, mais là je ne peux pas, et j'ai autre chose à foutre que de garder un mot en tête pendant deux jours pour aller vérifier son sens sur google : je pige pas un article, ben l'article je l'efface de ma mémoire, mais visiblement c'est parce que je suis un débile.

J'ai un peu l'impression qu'aucun des deux camps n'envisage la demi-mesure en fait.

Mais de toute façon ce débat je m'en fout complètement, c'est un peu de l'enculage de mouches (ouais, c'est juste la remarque de Kahn, qui m'a _happée_) et je vous empapaoute tous, bande de canards, et me désabonne dans la seconde.




Ce coup-ci je l'ai pas oublié le drapeau.

----------


## kilfou

J'ai trouvé le dossier sur les ARG intéressant quoiqu'un poil court. C'est le même Docjones qu'ici ?

Je regrette que Fishbone ne fasse que les news Hard, il est vraiment drôle le salopiaud.

Et Moquette est très bon.

----------


## O.Boulon

Putain mais vous allez arrêter ce débat de merde ?
La demi mesure elle a été exprimé ya bien longtemps dans mon premier message à ce sujet.

On va redéfinir les termes "jargonnants" plus souvent sans tomber dans l'écueil du micro hebdo. Comme toujours, notre but, c'est d'être parfaitement compréhensible sans prendre pour autant les gens pour des imbéciles.

Après c'est bon on s'arrête. 
Certains à la rédac' ont encore du mal à accepter les critiques, justifiées ou pas, tandis que certains lecteurs voudraient un CanardPC sur mesure ou ne seront jamais satisfaits parce que ça serait mieux si CanardPC c'était eux: dans les deux cas, on s'en branle à mort. Ca se tassera avec le temps.

----------


## mrFish

Très bon numéro.

Une petite remarque cependant, le lean les titres à la vertical sur la couv' ça marche pas vraiment. (certes ont peu tourné le mag mais ça n'a rien de naturel et en kiosque ce n'est pas lisible).

----------


## Monsieur Chat

> Putain mais vous allez arrêter[...]




Holy rétribution

----------


## P'titdop

> dans les deux cas, on s'en branle à mort.


Ouais 'fin allez-y mollo, après vous pourrez plus écrire.

----------


## Monsieur Chat

> Très bon numéro.
> 
> Une petite remarque cependant, le lean les titres à la vertical sur la couv' ça marche pas vraiment. (certes ont peu tourné le mag mais ça n'a rien de naturel et en kiosque ce n'est pas lisible).


Merci pour vos remarques sur cette couv'. Effectivement l'alignement vertical  n'est pas le plus lisible, et pour ceux qui ne sont pas adeptes du torticolis (ou de l'arthrose du poignet) rassurez vous, elle fais plus partie des couvs' "exceptionnelles" sur le plan de la maquette.

----------


## mrFish

C'était pour souligné l'horizontalité du titre principal "Starcraft 2" ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Dis moi, tu te la pètes un peu...
Crois moi, t'es loin d'être aussi cool que Rifraf.

Le rush para c'est plutôt un truc minable digne du petit merdeux à noeud pap'...

Ca tombe bien vous avez un peu le même style vestimentaire.

----------


## Monsieur Chat

Hummm non. Je dirais, plus la coupe de cheveux.

----------


## O.Boulon

Pfff...
Assume.
Sans dec', y a qu'un Rif Raf et c'est Casque.

----------


## Scorbut

Mais c'est quoi ce teasing de ouf ?  ::o:

----------


## docteur_z

> Mais c'est quoi ce teasing de ouf ?


A mon avis, Boulon a une voiture à vendre....

----------


## Jolaventur

> A mon avis, Boulon a une voiture à vendre....


Non malheureux, on ne vends pas la voiture de Steven c'est un objet sacré!

----------


## Froyok

Mais on est obligé de poster l'image à chaque fois ?
Même si c'est un panda ?

----------


## halfy

Biensur, que c'est une voiture à vendre; Boulon  est une fourmi...
A contrario de steven qui est une ...

Bon c'est nul mais bon c'est une fin de stock

----------


## Froyok

> Biensur, que c'est une voiture à vendre; Boulon  est une fourmi...
> A contrario de steven qui est une ...
> 
> Bon c'est nul mais bon c'est une fin de stock


Tu vas prendre des points si tu mets pas l'image !  ::ninja::

----------


## Enigma

> j'avoue que l'emploi de lean (pas dans ce numéro par contre) m'a gêné pendant quelques secondes, bon, vu le contexte et ayant joué à STALKER, j'ai deviné, mais j'imagine que pour un non joueur de FPS ça doit être frustrant.


C'est clair que lean si on a jamais joué à un FPS on peut pas comprendre  :tired: 

Le cache roue est vachement cheap, ils auraient pu mettre une photo de meilleure qualité, on voit presque le bruit.

Le texte à la limite ça peut passer en diagonale ou sur la tranche d'un magazine mais là bof.

----------


## halfy

> Citation:
> Envoyé par *halfy*  
> _Biensur, que c'est une voiture à vendre; Boulon est une fourmi...
> A contrario de steven qui est une ...
> 
> Bon c'est nul mais bon c'est une fin de stock_
> 
> Tu vas prendre des points si tu mets pas l'image !


"I'm a rebell " comme disait Pee Wee Herman. De toute façon; c'est bon je suis catalogué "Taré incurable" et la Boite à Outil, elle touche pas  aux tarés; dès fois que ce soit contagieux.

----------


## O.Boulon

En citant Pee Wee Hermann, tu viens de t'offrir une protection absolue sur ce forum.
Mais je serais pas là pour t'aider si tu te fais choper dans un cinéma porno.

----------


## punishthecat

Le teaser de la BD est un scandale !
J'exige une suite, éventuellement en cinémascope au titre des dommages et intérêts suite au préjudice subit.

----------


## Norochj

Juste une petite remarque un peu tardive mais vous avez oublié le cadre d'information (genre, développeur, éditeur, etc...) dans le test de "Flotilla". Rien de méchant puisque une recherche google suffit à trouver le jeu.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Juste une petite remarque un peu tardive mais vous avez oublié le cadre d'information (genre, développeur, éditeur, etc...) dans le test de "Flotilla". Rien de méchant puisque une recherche google suffit à trouver le jeu.


Parce que tu as Google dans le train, les chiottes et ton lit toi ? Que d'intolérables tolérances à lire ces temps-ci. Non c'est tout bonnement scandaleux (comme écrire Rebel avec deux L mais soit s'il a cite un nom qui sort en trente secondes sur Google).

----------


## Lt Anderson

Je vois des pandas partout.  ::O: 


C'est qui le monsieur?

----------


## punishthecat

Ban !

----------


## P'titdop

> C'est qui le monsieur?


Stéphane Cigalle, le chanteur/flic/karatéka/gros tas.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Stéphane Cigalle, le chanteur/flic/karatéka/gros tas.


Il fait du cinématographe aussi le monsieur?

----------


## Monsieur Chat

> Je vois des pandas partout. 
> 
> 
> C'est qui le monsieur?

----------


## Lt Anderson

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/1e5da7d...1f1859ccac.jpg


M'en fout j'ay pas la taylay.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Monsieur Chat a dû acheter l'image sur l'Internet 2.0 et essaye de l'amortir en la mettant dans tous les topics  ::): .

----------


## Lt Anderson

Bon, on arrête la joke, bien-sûr que je connais le précurseur du "mono-acting".

----------


## P'titdop

> Bon, on arrête la joke, bien-sûr que je connais le précurseur du "mono-acting".


Ben c'est plutôt bi-acting maintenant, ya lui et sa doublure.

----------

